# Chewing Spa Cover and jumping on spa



## attached (Nov 12, 2014)

Hey guys so my GSD is about 9 months old now.

She has a bed outside I give her a new raw bone every couple of days and goes on a bike ride (walk for her) everyday.

My issue is a huge one in my oppinion as fixing the spa cover is not cheap.

The issue is

1) she jumps on the spa cover and as soon as she shes or hears someone inside she jumps off as we have told her off many times. ( this happens if we are inside watching tv or out or just home with blinds closed now

2) She does the same thing on our ourdoor table

3) she has just started chewing the spa cover straps NOT HAPPY.

How can I fix or avoid this

She also has her own bed she lays on I thought maybe the spa cover was for warmth but she used the glass table also.

Please help! Or my wife says she has to go!


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Is she not allowed inside? How about letting her be with the family? Even if that means being in a crate for a time. 

She is a young dog, who is bored and isolated. Of course she is making her own rules. 

Have you taken and training classes with her? How are you integrating her into your family?


----------



## attached (Nov 12, 2014)

She is allowed inside though only every couple of days.

Will this truely help?

She didnt go to puppy school is it to late?


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

You can't get a German Shepherd and stay inside watching TV while the dog is out there bored out of her mind.
They will find their own entertainment and you won't like it.

I sincerely would like to know why you got this dog. What did you picture life being like with her?
If you are inside with the blinds closed, that means you're not interested in spending any time with her.
Was she purchased as a guard dog or something?

On another more serious subject, I hope you're not riding a bike while a nine-month-old runs alongside. She is way too young for this type of exercise, as her joints are still very vulnerable at this point.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

attached said:


> She is allowed inside though only every couple of days.
> 
> Will this truely help?
> 
> She didnt go to puppy school is it to late?



Yes. German Shepherds thrive on companionship and direction. She is bored and isolated. 

Bring her inside. Make her part of your family. She is going to keep finding things to keep herself entertained and you are not going to like them. But you know what, it's going to get you to pay attention to her, to interact with her. So she is going to keep doing it, because it gets you to notice her. 

It is not too late for obedience school. It's never too late to take an interest in your dog.


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

If you did any research on GSD's you would have quickly found out they are ****FAMILY****dogs. And family could be as small as just you.

They thrive on being with their people. As others have said, without some training and companionship with the family, you will have an unruly dog.

There are lots of free training videos and blogs so it doesn't have to cost anything but your time and commitment.


----------



## amburger16 (May 22, 2015)

Let the dog inside, put your wife outside.. Pretty simple.

Get her into some obedience classes, it will help you guys bond. Exercise her everyday, not just walks.. She needs to run, give her enough room she can go full tilt. She also needs mental stimulation. You can't just stick a kid outside and expect him not to wreck something..


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

She's a puppy with zero training or stimulation or exercise (what you're giving her is not enough). She knows absolutely nothing about the world, including what's appropriate to chew, climb, etc, because you never taught her. To punish her and get rid of her because you slacked off as an owner is sad. How much research did you do on this breed before you got one? Why did you get a dog at all? I'm not being snarky- these are questions you really need to evaluate the answers to. They're not meant to be lawn ornaments, so if you're not willing or able to put the time into giving her the life she deserves, perhaps it's best for everyone that you do find her a new home. 

I'm not quite sure how you're expecting perfect behavior from a dog you haven't done any work with and barely interact with? Readjust your expectations, readjust your relationship, and start from there  This is not a breed that can be left to their own devices.... not only are they family-oriented, they require a LOT of time in terms of training and exercise. Obedience classes are just the start of it. Engage with your dog. PLAY. Turn play time into a training tool. Teach boundaries and rules using play. A working breed with no stimulation is going to quickly find ways to entertain themselves. A lot of these behaviors are also exacerbated by anxiety, which a dog who is getting this little attention is going to feel.


----------



## zudnic (May 23, 2015)

You are the failure in this situation. As others said, this is not a breed to be left alone. In fact its not just this breed, that does not do well left alone outside, its any dog. It sounds like the wife isn't very into dogs. With a wife so easily willing to give up so easily. You'd be better to rehome this one and never get a dog again, unless you get a new wife!


----------



## SkoobyDoo (Oct 7, 2014)

Call a rescue and surrender the dog to them before she's got some deep set in issues that can't be cured with some TLC and training!
It does not sound like you are cut out to be a GSD owner. Sorry!


----------

